# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مشكلة الاضاءة في samsung c3303i

## lhessin

السلام عليكم الاصاءة لاتعمل samsung c3303i غيرة
 الشاشة لاجدو ماالحل شكرا

----------


## sab_bane

السلام  
قم بالاستعانة بهذه الصورة قد تنفعك بإذن الله

----------


## lhessin

الله يرحم الوالدين

----------

